# LDA72 Plecos



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm the proud winner and owner of a trio ( 1M/2F ) LDA72 Plecos .... The husbandry still the same as other Ancistrus species ?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It sounds like it is similar. I defer to Planet Catfish for the best husbandry information on catfish. Here is a link to the LDA72


----------

